# Sambo School



## Master K (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I was hoping someone could point me to a Sambo school in the Chicago area.  I look forward to your replies.

TIA,
K


----------



## Aaron Fields (Apr 9, 2011)

Look up Gregg Humphries.

He is with the American SAMBO Association


Regards,
Aaron Fields
Sea-Town SAMBO


----------

